# New use for RZR



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

This is this second mowing of my swap this year. The first time the grass was 5 feet tall and the water was up to the seats. This time grass was only 2 foot and water was around 2 foot. If you look to the left that's what my yard use to look like till I cleared it. I had every Mi. animal in it except beer, wolf, mt. lion, and beaver. I've had as many as 16 deer at one time








I give up trying to add pictures. I HATE changes


----------

